
2020 Porsche Taycan Electric Car Review: Should Tesla Be Worried? - evo_9
https://www.motortrend.com/news/2020-porsche-taycan-review-electric-car-tesla-fighter
======
Zanni
Everything I've seen on the Taycan compares it to the Model S, but I think the
Model 3 Performance is the better comparison. It looks like Porsche will win
on handling and Telsa on price with acceleration and range about even. If you
want a track car (or a Porsche), you'll buy the Taycan. If you want supercar
acceleration on a budget but keep it to the streets, you'll buy the Model 3.

As for the headline, I think Betteridge's Law applies here: no. The Taycan is
a niche car that doesn't directly compete with the S or the 3 but increases
interest in battery electric vehicles overall. That's a win for Tesla, in my
opinion.

~~~
jiveturkey
> If you want a track car (or a Porsche), you'll buy the Taycan.

If you want a track car, you will not choose a 4400lb, full size, electric
vehicle.

------
londons_explore
I feel like every journalist has picked a side... Either "Traditional cars are
better than Tesla in every way" or the opposite.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
I thought that it was understood that Tesla has so far been better at
innovating electric vehicles; while traditional car makers are better at mass
production at high quality, and each is racing to get better at the other.

------
snak
Very sensationalist... too focused on the comparison against Tesla.

